# Has anyone used wholesalebodyoils.com?



## deb8907 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has purchased from wholesalebodyoils.com?  They sell dupe FO's for a good price.  They call the oils "fragrance body oils".  Do you think these would be appropriate for soap making?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2013)

I've never heard of them until you mentioned them. Where do you see dupe FOs? I looked and didn't see any fragrance oils for sale.


----------



## VanessaP (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm suspecting when they say Premium Body Oils, Bulk-Size, they mean that it is pre-diluted in a carrier oil for sale already, since they have pre-filled sizes you can buy. I'm with Hazel and have never heard of them until now. I wouldn't risk the money buying from there. There are plenty of other well known fragrance oil suppliers. You can often find what you're looking for. I use Fragrance Oil Finder all the time


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2013)

Doh! I looked again at your post and you did state fragrance body oils.  So, they're not really selling fragrance oils just scented carrier oils. I noticed the 1 lb bottles are priced $11.95 (massage) and $24.95 (dupes). I noticed they don't state what oils are used in the dupes oil.

I don't think these are good prices at all. It stated the oils in the massage blend were sesame, sweet almond, apricot kernel, coconut, safflower and Vitamin E. I looked on WSP for these oils since they have shipping included with the price. The site didn’t have sesame so I picked avocado as a substitute. The cost for buying 1 pound each of these 5 oils including shipping would be $23.50. So, you'd get 5 lbs of oil for $23.50 which averages out to $4.70 a lb instead of 1 lb for $11.95.

Buying Vitamin E from another site would up the cost but not too much since you don’t need to use much - .5%-1%.  (BTW, I’ve been pricing E lately and I thought elementsbathandbody.com has it very reasonably priced.)  If I bought 4 oz E at $18.85, the shipping would be $5.60 for a total of $24.45. This sounds expensive but it's actually cheap for Vitamin E. You'd only need to use a small percentage (I'll use 1% as an example, round up and say .2 oz per lb) which would add $1.22 per lb.

So far, you've got one pound of oil for $5.92. Now you just have to add the fragrance. I picked Amazing Grace (Philosophy type) from Sweetcakes. A tad pricy but Sweetcakes has wonderful FOs. Buy 2 oz for $8. I don't know what the shipping would be but let's just say it will double the cost up to $16 (but really - who orders just one small bottle of FO from a supplier?  ) If you added one ounce, it would up the cost for 1 lb to $13.92 so quite a bit less than the $24.95 fragrance dupe on this site. Plus you still have 4 lbs of oil for other fragrances. :wink:

I'm not impressed that this site doesn't mention what oils are used in the fragrance dupe selections. I would never buy something without knowing what ingredients were used in it.

VanessaP - Thanks for posting the Fragrance Oil Finder link. I didn't even think to mention it.


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!  Thank you for that great insight.  I will try Sweekcakes fragrance oils.  Thank you both for taking the time to help.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not recommending Sweetcakes although many people love their FOs. I was just using the site as an example since they carry dupes which are highly rated. 

However, I'm also not saying not to buy from them because I've bought some FOs and have been very happy with the quality. I just find them a little expensive compared to some other suppliers. I'd certainly buy more FOs from them if I had a bigger budget for soap supplies. There are other suppliers that sell very nice FOs, too.


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Hazel.  I've tried ND, BB, and Peak.  Always fun to try new suppliers, as everyone offers something different.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2013)

You're welcome! :grin:


----------



## Lollicka (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I have used Wholesalebodyoils.com a few times now over the years and overall my experience has been satisfactory. The dupes I have tried were spot on, and the service was fast. Mind you, I haven't used them for soaping, just as room sprays diluted in water and polysorbate. The scent strength was pretty good for the ones I ordered and stuck around for a while. I have a Midnight Poison from 5 years ago and it still smells great, very strong.


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 1, 2013)

So these are great insights as to different companies that carry good quality of oils! Has anyone ever heard of organ trail soaps or used their products? They have tons of fragrances and a nice selection of oils. They are just a tad bit on the pricy side! Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> So these are great insights as to different companies that carry good quality of oils! Has anyone ever heard of organ trail soaps or used their products? They have tons of fragrances and a nice selection of oils. They are just a tad bit on the pricy side! Thanks guys!!!!!



I've used Oregon Trails, I'm assuming that's what you mean & not organ 

They're good.  To me their fo's are about the same price as most other suppliers.  $3.95-$6.95 for 2 oz.  
Some of their butters/oils are pricier than a lot of suppliers though.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 1, 2013)

Genny said:


> I've used Oregon Trails, I'm assuming that's what you mean & not organ
> 
> They're good.  To me their fo's are about the same price as most other suppliers.  $3.95-$6.95 for 2 oz.
> Some of their butters/oils are pricier than a lot of suppliers though.



Yes I meant Oregon Trails! Hahahahaha!!!!! I was not paying attention when I typed organ.  I like the way they name their fragrances. Thanks for the input! I am looking into ordering Cherokee FO right now and a few EO.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Oregon Trails. Their Lime Sugar Supreme is awesome and I rather like their Bacon lip flavor LOL


----------

